# Auto stop-start not working



## cofre_atlas (Jun 20, 2017)

Since about a month and a half ago I started noticing that the auto stop-start won't EVER come on. Even if the car is already warmed up after driving, whenever I stop at a red light, the engine simply won't turn off again ever. On the multimedia screen it says that the auto stop/start is deactivated due to energy consumption needs (I forget what the exact message is, but you guys probably know what I'm talking about).
I've driven the car under several different circumstances (70s, 60s, 50s degrees; air conditioned on and off; night and day driving; long and short trips; city driving only; highway and then city; etc etc) and it just doesn't activate anymore.

I haven't done any type of tweaking to the car's electronics (never messed with OBD2 etc). My version is an SE with Tech, with about 5,500 miles.

Anybody ever faced this issue or have any advice?


----------



## jc3513 (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, on my other car though. Usually happens when the battery's voltage is too low. (swap it out)

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Co-worker just went through this and they replaced the battery. 


Sent from my mobile office.


----------



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

^^ I agree it is probably the battery.

In our Atlas if not driven for few days it takes little longer drive before start-stop activates.

Similarly in our Q5 the start-stop stopped working last summer. When I brought it in for 4 year maintenance in December I mentioned it and they replaced the battery. (This was covered by warranty.)


----------



## aledford814 (May 15, 2013)

I've been through this on the diagnosis side. Called VW technical help line, they said no fault no problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

I agree that the battery is probably running low. With start/stop activated, the engine will only shut off if there is enough voltage to run the electronics. If the battery is low and the available voltage is not over the factory setting of 7.6V then the engine won’t shut off. Test the battery with a multimeter or pick up a cigarette lighter digital voltmeter to check the battery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aledford814 (May 15, 2013)

If your battery isn't above 7.6 V you've got some serious issues, especially while running. There is a ridiculously long list of criteria that all have to be met for start/stop to be active, many of them related to temperature. It's winter, as long as the ECM has no faults the function will likely return when it warms up. Just my $0.02 , could be wrong...it happens frequently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

aledford814 said:


> If your battery isn't above 7.6 V you've got some serious issues, especially while running.....


Voltage with the engine off is not the same thing as with the engine running.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

FWIW, at my last service the dealer noticed my battery wasn't keeping a charge within factory specifications and replaced it. The auto-stop/start is definitely more aggressively engaged (in similar temperature/conditions) since the battery has been replaced. Wonder if there is an issue with the battery supplier... seemed real strange that a battery would need to be replaced on a 6 month old car. Now it seems there are reports of others...


----------



## Yul-Sav (Aug 6, 2017)

Save $2 of gas to pay $200 for a battery! Also wonder what is worst to the environment saving emissions from a few gallons of gas versus managing used batteries.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Yul-Sav said:


> Save $2 of gas to pay $200 for a battery! Also wonder what is worst to the environment saving emissions from a few gallons of gas versus managing used batteries.


Where in this discussion has the S/S system been the cause of the battery issue?


----------



## cofre_atlas (Jun 20, 2017)

utsava said:


> FWIW, at my last service the dealer noticed my battery wasn't keeping a charge within factory specifications and replaced it. The auto-stop/start is definitely more aggressively engaged (in similar temperature/conditions) since the battery has been replaced. Wonder if there is an issue with the battery supplier... seemed real strange that a battery would need to be replaced on a 6 month old car. Now it seems there are reports of others...


I agree it's really weird that such a new car would have any battery problems, especially if it's never been left with the lights on, discharged for some other reason or something similar. Anyway, in a couple of months it'll be time for my 1-year service so I might wait till then (can't believe it's almost been a year. Mine was probably the 2nd Atlas or so my dealership sold in San Francisco back in May/2017).


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Yul-Sav said:


> Save $2 of gas to pay $200 for a battery! Also wonder what is worst to the environment saving emissions from a few gallons of gas versus managing used batteries.


Bingo..."green tech" isn't always green but it sure makes you think you are.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

cofre_atlas said:


> I agree it's really weird that such a new car would have any battery problems, especially if it's never been left with the lights on, discharged for some other reason or something similar. Anyway, in a couple of months it'll be time for my 1-year service so I might wait till then (can't believe it's almost been a year. Mine was probably the 2nd Atlas or so my dealership sold in San Francisco back in May/2017).


I was one of the first ones to roll off the lot too... really love the car, but it has had some new model teething issues along the way. I'll be paying close attention to the battery now going forward.


----------

